# RFC no Mex income



## Pitufohead (Apr 19, 2018)

I need to get an RFC and homoclave, and I don't pay taxes here. I've read that I can get one online easily, but the link I'm given doesn't work. Would somebody have another?


----------



## Infidel_jack (Nov 23, 2012)

*I like beer and pulque.*



Pitufohead said:


> I need to get an RFC and homoclave, and I don't pay taxes here. I've read that I can get one online easily, but the link I'm given doesn't work. Would somebody have another?



Go to Migración with your visa. They will issue a CURP for you and ask them for RFC which is derived from the CURP.

Infidel_jack
Durango


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

When I needed a RFC # last year I was sent to Immigration for the CURP # then I had to return to Hacienda ( SAT ) for the RFC #


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> When I needed a RFC # last year I was sent to Immigration for the CURP # then I had to return to Hacienda ( SAT ) for the RFC #


Ditto. I think you can actually get a CURP from various sources. I got one at INEGI first, then a corrected one from SAT. But I had to get an RFC from SAT.

Glossary:
CURP - Clave Única de Registro de Población
RFC - Registro Federal de Contribuyentes
SAT - Servicio de Administración Tributaria
INEGI - Instituto Nacional de Estadística y Geografía


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> chicois8 said:
> 
> 
> > When I needed a RFC # last year I was sent to Immigration for the CURP # then I had to return to Hacienda ( SAT ) for the RFC #
> ...


 About 3 years ago the federal government made a law that only INM can give CURPs to all legal immigrants. Since then most INM offices put the immigrant's CURP alpha numeric number on the front side of the RT or RP card under your immigration number. If your INM office didn't you need to go into your local INM office and ask for it for free.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*The rest of the story.*



chicois8 said:


> When I needed a RFC # last year I was sent to Immigration for the CURP # then I had to return to Hacienda ( SAT ) for the RFC #



The reason I needed to have an RFC is because when I bought this beach house it was 2007 and I purchased it with a passport and a tourist permit. So getting ready to sell I needed an RFC in case of Capitol Gains, since I was on a tourist permit INM would not give me a CURP so I went to the towns fixer and she met me at SAT and in 30 min. and 600 pesos later I had the RFC in my hot little hand........


----------



## Infidel_jack (Nov 23, 2012)

*I like beer and pulque.*



AlanMexicali said:


> About 3 years ago the federal government made a law that only INM can give CURPs to all legal immigrants. Since then most INM offices put the immigrant's CURP alpha numeric number on the front side of the RT or RP card under your immigration number. If your INM office didn't you need to go into your local INM office and ask for it for free.


I got my RFC for the State office that issues discount cards to seniors for local buses. It is also on my Bancomer Bank statements. Durango is a very economical place to live. However when I bought a new constant pressure water system they said I could not use mine RFC as an extranjero. Instead the have a special one that they get from the Hacienda for extranjeros. Now I do not need a tinaco and I get hot water in the shower in about a minute instead of 10 minutes with the gravity system.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

http://tramitar.mx/rfc/tramite-rfc....MIj--h9fOa3AIV0cDACh2xXgIxEAMYASABEgLKpPD_BwE Anyone with a valid CURP can use the above website to generate your RFC number and print it in 5 minutes.


----------



## Infidel_jack (Nov 23, 2012)

*I like beer and pulque.*



AlanMexicali said:


> Tramitar.mx Anyone with a valid CURP can use the above website to generate your RFC number and print it in 5 minutes.


Also If you have a bank account it should be on your statement.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but in general I think an RFC is really only needed or useful if you have income from Mexican sources, like employment or a house sale. In that case, you can get facturas when you purchase things (if they offer them) and then use the IVA you pay on purchases to offset the tax you owe on income. I did that when I was working for CONAFOR. Otherwise the RFC is just window dressing and often you pay more if you ask for a factura, because without it, they won't add the tax and they don't report the sale and they won't pay the tax to SAT.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe it is like an IRS Tax Identification Number, it might be tied to bank accounts or other investments held by ex-pats......


----------

